# Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz



## Agalatze (13. Oktober 2004)

hallo boardies !
mich würde mal interessieren ob schonmal einer von euch in haffkrug oder scharbeutz angeln war ? man hört über diese strände fast garnichts.
dort müssten doch eigentlich prima platten zu fangen sein. scheinbar angelt da niemand und netze stehen da auch nicht.
wäre über tips und erfahrungen sehr dankbar.
will das nämlich mal auf ganz blöd ausprobieren. mal gucken ob es was bringt #c


----------



## Spacelight (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

dort müssten doch eigentlich prima platten zu fangen sein. 

Hallo Agalatze
War Sa. ab ca 16.00 Uhr auf der Seebrücke von Scharbeutz. Hatte leider nur einen untermaßigen Dorsch was aber an meiner Ausrüstung lag, bekomme einfach noch nicht auf weite  :c . Ein Einheimischer der wohl fast täglich dort Angelt,er wohnt nur 5min. vom Anleger, hatte in 1-1,5 h 5-6 Dorsche davon einer maßig. Auf Butt angesprochen meinte er das es seit letzten Jahr nicht so gut läuft. Ein anderer Angler hatte ein kleinen Butt und ein paar mini Dorsche das war alles was ich bis ca, 21.oo Uhr gesehen habe. Muste dann einpacken da ich Kinder dabei hatte.
Gruß Spacelight

PS. Ich würde beim nächstenmal erst 18.30-19.00 anfangen da vorher doch sehr viel leute auf der Brücke sind und Personenfähre das letzte mal gegen 18.30 anlegt.


----------



## Hering-ASS (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Moin,Moin !

War auch schon öfter mal auf der Seebrücke in Scharbeutz.
Wenn die Nächte kühler werden kann es sich schon so manches mal
lohnen.Probier es einfach mal aus.

P.S. Man kann auch gut Hornhecht von da aus angeln.Natürlich wennn die
Zeit reif ist :q 

Viel Glück!!!

#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Moin Moin ,
die Brücke in Haffkrug ist nur was zum Horni angeln . Auf Platte und Dorsch hatte ich meist Schneidertage , deshalb gehe ich da nur im Mai noch hin , weil ich in 10 Minuten da bin  :q  und dann meine Hornis zum Abendbrot fangen kann .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Moin,

ich hab da so´n schlaues Heftchen, da steht glaub ich auch was über Scharbeutz drin... ich wühl heute abend zu Hause mal und sag bescheid #h 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: ich kenne beide Strände bislang auch nur von Familienausflügen und würde das gern ändern   zumal es echt nah bei ist, von mir zu Hause etwa eine halbe Stunde... gemütlich gefahren |rolleyes


----------



## Agalatze (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

hört sich ja nicht gerade so super an. hatte eigentlich gedacht dass man da gut platten fangen kann.

wenn du was findest michealb dann wäre es super wenn du kurz berichten kannst. der kurze weg dorthin ist nämlich ein echtes argument !!!


----------



## Hiddi (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Moin Aalglatze,

schau unter Schuppenaale, da stehen ein paar Zeilen über die Ostsee.
War da in der Nähe mit andren Boardies, es gehen momentan leider nur Minidorsche und Heringe.


----------



## Agalatze (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

ich gucke gleich mal.
das mit den minidorschen hast du leider zur zeit überalll.
war in den letzten wochen dreimal los und dreimal massen von den zwergen.
echt mist ist das.


----------



## Hiddi (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> das mit den minidorschen hast du leider zur zeit überalll.
> war in den letzten wochen dreimal los und dreimal massen von den zwergen.
> echt mist ist das.


Wollte da eigentlich auf Plattenjagd gehen, aber nix da, das war wohl ein Schuß im Ofen. Vielleicht muss es ja noch kälter werden, mal sehen.


----------



## Agalatze (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

also ich hatte samstag in hohwacht zwei maßige und drei untermaßige.
aber wo seid ihr denn nun gewesen ?


----------



## TomKry (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Moin,
Stückchen weiter hoch richtig Bliesdorf / Brodau soll es auf Platten nicht schlecht sein. Sandbank in Wurfweite. War dort schon paar mal auf Mefo unterwegs. Ich wollte die nächsten Tage auch auf Platte los, macht aber fast keinen Sinn. Fänge gehen gegen Null. Habe mich heute nochmal informiert. Keine Ahnung woran das liegt.

Gruß


----------



## Hiddi (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Wie waren in Kellenhusen...


----------



## caruso (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Hallo Aalglatze

War da nicht vor einigen Wochen ein Fischsterben gemeldet worden?

War selbst vor 2 Wochen in Scharbeutz mit der Familie unterwegs, und es lagen immernoch einige tote Dorsche am Strand. Durch den Süd- West Wind soll das sauerstoffreiche Wasser aus der Bucht hinausgetrieben worden sein.

Gruss caruso


----------



## Agalatze (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

@ caruso
das hört sich ja bitter an. davon habe ich noch nichts gehört.
bin die ganze zeit am überlegen was es mal für alternativen gibt um nicht soweit
zu fahren.


----------



## klumpi (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Hallo war gestern auf der seebrücke scharbeutz mit meinem nachbarn hatten von 4 bis 22.00h unsere 130 Wattis verbraucht. kamen aber leider nur mini dorsche raus.und 2 zum mitnehmen war aber trotzdem ein schöner abend.
gruß klumpi aus lübeck


----------



## Agalatze (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

wie weit geht denn diese seebrücke eigentlich ins wasser ?
und wie tief ist es dort ungefähr ?

@ klumpi
nächstes mal wirds besser ! petri heil


----------



## Bitfuhle (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Hi,
War im letzten Jahr 2 mal in Haffkrug. Kann eigentlich nicht sagen das es dort schlecht ist.War auf der Seebrücke.Hatte einige Dorsche.Leider viele Untermaßig.Jedoch auch einen 58er Dorsch.Viele Aalmuttern und einen Kleinen Platten. Das einzige was dort manchmal echt störend ist, ist die Tatsache das die Fischer Ihre Stellnetze oft zu knapp (von der Seebrücke aus gesehen) stellen. Sie unterbieten die Mindestabstände meistens.

Also ruhig mal ausprobieren.Würde allerdings noch ein bis zwei Wochen warten.


----------



## MichaelB (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Moin,

glaubt man den Bildchen, dann ist die Ecke Scharbeutz richtig gut  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## sbiro (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

@ MichaelB, können Bilder lügen? Einfach mal ausprobieren. Ich wollte Scharbeutz schon länger mal ausprobieren. Aber bisher hat der HH Hafen jedesmal gewonnen. Wird sich aber jetzt ändern.


----------



## oh-nemo (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Wusstet Ihr eigentlich das mein Angelhändler und nicht nur der die 
"LÜBECKER BUCHT" rund um Neustadt auch das " TOTE MEER" nennt.
Schade eigentlich aber da ist was dran.


----------



## Dipsdive (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Dann würde ich schnellsten mal den Angelgerätehändler wechseln, du wirst nämlich schlecht beraten.

Gruß
Dipsdive


----------



## oh-nemo (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*



			
				Dipsdive schrieb:
			
		

> Dann würde ich schnellsten mal den Angelgerätehändler wechseln, du wirst nämlich schlecht beraten.
> 
> Gruß
> Dipsdive


Den bzw. die Händler such ich mir schon alleine aus :q
Beratung und Preise sind Überdurchschnittlich Gut.
Trotzdem schönen Dank für den Tip.


----------



## Dipsdive (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Och, dafür nicht....
Preiswerte Angelgerätehändler müssen ja auch nicht unbedingt viel Ahnung vom Angeln haben. Bei einer guten Beratung würde ich das allerdings dann doch voraussetzen.

Vielleicht ja auch ganz gut das für das "Tote Meer" nicht soviel Werbung gemacht wird.....|supergri 

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## MichaelB (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Moin,

dann bleibt wohl doch nur *Versuch macht kluch *- wer wagt es wann und berichtet dann?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

ich werde das einfach mal antesten was dprt zu holen ist.
vielen dank für die info michaelb !!!


----------



## MichaelB (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Moin,





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> vielen dank für die info michaelb !!!


 You´re welcome  :m    Du wirst wissen, wo das geklaut ist  
Vielleicht geht ja dies Jahr mal was auf´n Freitag nach Feierabend, keine große Aktion sondern einfach mal ein paar Stunden Wattis baden...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschminister (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

@ oh-nemo na dann komm raus mit deinen Tips wo die Ostsee noch "lebendig " ist. Wo fährst Du denn immer hin ?? |supergri


----------



## oh-nemo (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*



			
				Dorschminister schrieb:
			
		

> @ oh-nemo na dann komm raus mit deinen Tips wo die Ostsee noch "lebendig " ist. Wo fährst Du denn immer hin ?? |supergri


Hi Dorschminister :q
Cooler Name für´n Boardie.
Ich fahre ja auch in die Lübecker bzw, Neustädter Bucht,aber dann vom Boot aus oder watend.Vom Ufer Brandungsangeln bringt meinermeinung eher ab Heiligenhafen bis Schönberg  Westwerts was.
(Dazend. W´haus,Howacht,Lippe,Behrensdorf,Hohenfelde)
Die Insel ist natürlich auch ein einziger Hot Spot :m
Gruß Jörg


----------



## torskkonge (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Moin oh-nemo.
Ich kenne die Lübecker Bucht unter dem Namen " Tote Bucht".Diese Bezeichnung hat aber nicht dein Angelhändler erfunden(ausser er ist ca.85 Jahre).Den Begriff hat vor Jahren schon ein Nachbar zu mir gesagt.
Obwohl es aber auch ein paar gute Stellen gibt.Z.B. unterhalb des Hansa-Parks oder am Brodtener Ufer.
Gruss aus Lübeck,Jörg


----------



## Agalatze (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

beim hansapark ?
hört sich auch ganz gut an 
ich werde wohl am mittwoch wieder losziehen und mal gucken wo ich lande


----------



## MichaelB (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Moin,

von wegen *Totes Meer*... aber vielleicht sollte man die Leutz doch in dem Glauben lassen  

Irgendwie werde ich ja das Gefühl nicht los, daß man in der Woche zwischen X-Mas und Neujahr mal eine Art "_*Abangeln im Toten Meer*_" auf die Beine stellen sollte... so mit Grill und Glühwein und... |wavey: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Selbst die Fischer sagen "Totes Meer" dazu. Ich war schon seeehr oft in der Ecke und habe auch festgestellt, dass da nicht so gute Fänge BEI MIR drin waren, als in der Kieler Ecke oder wo anders. Ich fahre jedenfalls nicht mehr zum Brandungsangeln dort hin.


----------



## Lutz77987 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

ist zwar schon lange her die letze nachricht hier ,
aber kann mir jemand mal sagen wie das dort heute so geht auf der ostsee brücke kann mann dort gute hornis blinkern????
Und ich hab meine prüfung erst neu und will da mit meinen ellis hin und 5 tage angeln und ich hab den schein in meiner heimat in niedersachsen gemacht und weiss jetzt net ob ich  ausser dem bundesfischereischein noch was für die region brauche wie z.b. tageskarte

wäre nett, wenn ich eine scnelle antwort bekomme
danke


----------



## Christian1982 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Moin Moin Lutz77987,

der normale Angelschein reicht dort aus.
Im Sommer und anfang Herbst kannste da eigentlich recht gut abends und nachts Heringe vom Brückenkopf fangen. Ich bin da oft gewesen und konnte mich selten beklagen. Es gab meistens immer Fische mal kleine und auch mal große. 
Das beste was ich dort mal hatte war vor knapp 4 Jahren am 30.12 mit einem Restbestand an Wattis, 15 Dorsche mit guter größe von 40-55cm gingen mir in knapp 2 std an Haken. Selbst mein Vater konnte das net glauben, als "echter Haffkruger". 
Du kannst in Haffkrug soweit alles fangen was die See bietet, MeFo´s, Dorsche, Aale, Butts, Hornis usw.
Im Sommer kannste es dort mit Wattis halt knicken wegen den Krabben, aber auf Heringsfetzen kannste dir die Hornis und ggf. ne MeFo rausfischen. Einziger Nachteil ist der rege Besucherverkehr und die sag ich mal "Butter Fahrten" dazu, die regelmässig am Tag da starten.

Scharbeutz ist das gleiche nur in grün und das der Brückenkopf um einiges größer ist. Hier kannste auch mal gute Platten und Dorsche erwischen wenn du vorne rauskommst.

Wenn du im Herbst / Winter mal Lust und Laune hast, schau mal bei den beiden Brücken längs. 

Mfg
Christian1982


----------



## petripohl (14. November 2011)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*



Christian1982 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Lutz77987,
> 
> der normale Angelschein reicht dort aus.
> ...
> ...



fragt sich nur wie lange noch. Das neue Fischereigesetz ist verabschiedet und muß nur noch verkündet werden, und dann ist zusätzlich der Fischereischein SH erforderlich.
Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte


----------



## Lutz77987 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

also ich will jetzt erst über ostern los und wollte nochmal nachhaken ob mann um diese jahreszeit das selbe fängt wie in herbst

ich hab den bundesfischereischein in niedersachsen gemacht also brauch ich noch eine erweiterung oder was ?

und wo kann man dort karten zum angeln und köder kaufen


----------



## petripohl (17. November 2011)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Wirst bis dahin sicherlich ne Erweiterung für deinen Bundesfischereischein benötigen. Wo man die Karten herbekommt weiß bisher leider noch keiner|kopfkrat da das Gestz noch nicht in  Kraft ist. Einfach hier fleißig weiter lesen oder kurz vor Reiseantritt nochmal fragen.
Je nach Temperatur kann es im April schon Hornhechte geben... Dorsch und Platte werden auch zu fangen sein.
Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte


----------



## Christian1982 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Die Köder kannste in der näheren Umgebung kaufen. In Neustadt i.H. sind 2 Angelläden die immer Wattis führen. Kalles Angelshop und der Anglertreff am Hafen. Alternativ kannste die auch mit ner Wathose und ein paar utensilien selbst aus dem Wasser plümpern (vorausgesetzt es sind noch keine Touris im Wasser).
Frühling kannste soweit das wetter mitmacht auch gut fangen.


----------



## Lutz77987 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

okay, danke
Kann ich auch mit zuhause gekauften Heringsfetzen angeln ???


----------



## stefansdl (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Ich hole das Thema nochmal hoch...ich bin in der Woche vom 11-19 August in Scharbeutz...ein Tag mit Boot auf dem Wasser ist schon geplant...aber ich möchtes es außerdem noch von der Seebrücke in Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz probieren...kann mir jemand sagen was dort zu dieser Jahreszeit am besten läuft und womit?


----------



## Slider17 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

moin stefan,

also ich kann dir dann die Seebrücke in Scharbeutz empfehlen,vorne hin zur See (Tiefe da ca. 5-7 m) geht Dorsch am besten bei Dämmerung, seitlich vom Kopf beangelst du Platten. Köder gibs da nur einen - Paternoster mit Lockperlen und Spinnerblatt und Wattwurm.
Petri Heil Dir...


----------



## stefansdl (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*



Slider17 schrieb:


> moin stefan,
> 
> also ich kann dir dann die Seebrücke in Scharbeutz empfehlen,vorne hin zur See (Tiefe da ca. 5-7 m) geht Dorsch am besten bei Dämmerung, seitlich vom Kopf beangelst du Platten. Köder gibs da nur einen - Paternoster mit Lockperlen und Spinnerblatt und Wattwurm.
> Petri Heil Dir...




ja super...danke für die Infos...hättest nicht lust in der besagten woche mal einen abend dort mit mir zu fischen?


----------



## Slider17 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*



stefansdl schrieb:


> ja super...danke für die Infos...hättest nicht lust in der besagten woche mal einen abend dort mit mir zu fischen?



mein Urlaub endet in der nächsten Woche und ob ich dann Zeit habe, abends loszugehen kann ich zur Zeit nicht sagen. Wenn du mir aber sagst wann du abends da hin willst,komme ich gerne mal vorbei.
Ich werde morgen mit dem Boot dieses Gebiet abfischen, allerdings im tiefen Wasser da die Ostsee 19,5° hat, werden die Leos tiefer stehen.
Köder? na klar wieder die oben genannten Systeme und meine selbsthergestellten Buttlöffel.
greetz Bernd


----------



## blausnake (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz*

Hallo würde gerne mal wissen ob um diese zeit auch wass von der seebrücke haffkrug geht würde gerne am Wochenende hin.

Lg


----------

